# prayers answered



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My Dad was diagnosed with colon cancer about a month ago. He is 76, pretty good overall health, but he has had some heart problems. Anyway, we were all very concerned. The doc's said the tumor had to come out asap. The surgery was scheduled for last Monday. I'm a salesman. Week before last I was on a sales call at a lady's house and told hwer about my father. She whips out her Bible and shows me a scripture referring to a prayer cloth and asks, "do you believe that?" I said yes and she goes into her bedroom and comes out with a small piece of linen and 4 of us held on to it and she prayed like crazy for my father. I really felt the presence. So the night before the surgery I went to my parents house and told them the story. I asked to pray with them and we put the cloth on him and put our hands on it and prayed for him. The next morning as he was being wheeled into surgery I put the cloth into the pocket of his surgery gown. He came through the operation good enough and it was a rough several days. The last couple have been steadily better. Then, yesterday we get the pathology results back. You know it, NO CANCER!!! PLT The general doctor, surgeon and everyone involved had him diagnosed with cancer. His chart read, colon cancer, the operation was for colon cancer, but he is cancer free. I believe prayer was answered.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Alright!! Praise be to God! CF?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Praise God


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Awesome testimony to the healing power of God. Thank you for sharing your words of praise with us.


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

Wonderful news. Praise be to God.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Awesome News. Thank God.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*update*

Well, he is on a soft food diet, gaining strength and chomping at the bit to go home. Tuesday he will walk out under his own steam, leaving behind 12" of colon and a bunch of lymph nodes. Tradeoff? Oh, about 15 more years of campfires, home cookin' and playing his beloved stock market. BTW, Dad is in the Barbershop Quartet Hall of Fame. One of his favorite things we did while he was at his lowest point was bring up a boom box and play tapes of his old quartets and choruses. He really lit up and tried his best to sing along, what a guy! God answers prayer!! Believe it!!!


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*The Power of Prayer:*

The power of prayer is constantly being proven...thank you for sharing your experience.

_Mat 21:22_​​_ You will receive whatever you ask for in prayer, if you believe."_ ​_Rom 12:12__ Be joyful in hope, patient in trouble, and persistent in_ _prayer__._ ​


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

We are overcomers by the blood of Jesus and our testimonies. PRAISE THE LORD.


----------

